# Windows 7 x64 Freeze at log in even in safe mode



## fiazio (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I am having a hard time to figure out what's wrong here.
Right after I enter password to the account and log in, it either freezes and sometimes opens up after almost 20+ minutes,
The same in safe mode: In safe mode it freeze at "Loaded: \windows\system32\Drivers\BthidBus.sys and waits there for another 15+ minutes and then shows the log in screen.








I tried out my patience as i have vital data to be recovered and even after i logged, it takes a lot of time to show the desktop.

The reason I wanted to do this is so I can either disable the password of my earlier account so i can copy paste the files from the C drive onto the new installation of win7, but so far i have been unsuccessful.

Is there a way i can simply copy paste the files from the old installation onto the new one. As when i do this the new installation asks for admin privileges and right after i click, it keeps on loading forever.

I have seen there CPU usage at 0%, everything else seems to be fine



SYSTEM:
Win 7 x64
Amd phenom x4 965 BE
WD green 1tb [old win7]
Seagate barracuda 7200.12 1 tb [new win7]
Sapphire HD5770
Corsair 1333 desktop 2gb x2
PSU: Corsair VX550W

A solution to this problem is highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply

brand
model
wattage

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

the last item you see when loading in safe mode is the last one to load correctly

it is the one following that is the problem


----------



## fiazio (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,
Corsair 550W
The link to the WD bootable CD redirects to http://support.wdc.com/download/dlg/DLG_V11_0.zip
Update:
I found the link here: WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Caviar Green / GP

Now running the disk test, will post results here

I just ran the test, It gave the following result:
"error/status code: 0007
Please Back up your data and then run extended test Or run a full media scan now and resolve this issue.








Should i go ahead and do the extended test without taking backup?

You saved my life! 








Its on and working! Thanks a lot for your help!









Now updating to SP1, I'll probably stick with this installation.
Thanks a billion!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

